# Wheelset advice for Giant Defy Advance upgrade



## nomsg7111 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am leaning towards DT Swiss 350 centerlock disc hubs with Easton R90 SL disc rims with 28h front and back but wanted to get a second opinion. Unsure about the spoke count for my weight (150 pounds, 5'10"). I was thinking blue alloy nipples mostly for cosmetic reasons rather than brass nipples.



Why do you want new wheels? What's wrong with your old ones?
My old wheels stock wheels are fine, but i've put about 2000 miles on them and lost some weight so my reward is a bike upgrade : ).


What are you old ones? (rim name, hub name, spokes, their numbers)
 stock wheels: giant PR2 disc - 28h front and back.


How much do you want to spend?
~$600


How heavy are you?
150 lbs


Do you ride "light" or "heavy"? Are you powerful or smooth?
I'm a pretty light rider, and usually spin rather than push hard. I do like to bunny hop curbs, grates, etc...probably from my mtn biking background. So somewhat durable is good.


Have you had problems with your current wheels and if so, what?
No problems with current wheels.


What condition are the roads in that you ride?
Pretty hilly in SF bay area but with some road debris. Got a nice cut when I put on my conti grand prix 4000s ii during first ride.


What tires, widths and pressures are you using?
28 conti grand prix 4000s ii @ 80psi. Probably switch to conti 4 seasons or gatorskins with next tire change though.


What do you expect from your new wheels that your old ones can't deliver? (be reasonable and realistic here!)
Weight reduction, better durability, ease of maintenance


What are you going to use the wheels for - recreational riding, touring (loaded), training, racing, general purpose?
Only one set of wheels for me. I will do some triathlons, century rides, and just training/group rides. I ride about 150 miles per week.


Do you want custom hand-built (designed for you) or factory pre-built?
hand built


Do you want wheels that are easily repairable with readily available, reasonably priced spokes and rims or are you ok with maybe having to ship your wheels back to the factory and wheels that contain expensive, proprietary spokes and possibly un-obtainium replacement rims?
Easily repairable


Do you need 11spd compatible wheels (can be used with 8 ~10spd cassettes too by using a spacer) or are 10spd wheels ok? (can only be used with 8 ~ 10spd cassettes). Edit - This info is for Shimano & SRAM related cassettes; not Campagnolo.
11 sp Shimano


Do you want the wheels to be oriented towards "aero" or "light"?
Either


Do you want to use regular clincher, tubeless, or tubular tires?
Clincher now, but i might go tubeless in future.


Aluminum or carbon rims?
Al


Rim brakes or disk brakes?
Disk


Rear hub width? (120, 126, 130, 135MM)
142mm


Do you want adjustable loose ball bearing hubs (almost exclusively Shimano) or cartridge bearing hubs (almost everything else)?
Cartridge


----------



## Tallboy1959 (Jun 19, 2017)

I have the same wheelset on my new bike. They seem rather heavy. I outweigh you by about 80 pounds. Working my way down. I just got back on the bike. 4 year layoff. Very bad MTB accident. I'm 6 foot 4 on a 60cm. I love the bike. It has definitely reignited my passion for cycling. I would be very interested in the replys. I'm in the Bay Area also.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if you've gotten wheels yet, but that's not a bad choice. I'd do 24/28 or 24/24 if you want to save weight. I'm a bit heavier (190), and 24/28 is still plenty strong for me. Since you have a disc bike, consider Stan's Grail or HED Belgium hoops. 
DT Swiss hubs are great, and for your budget, they're the best you're gonna get.


----------

